# You will pay attention to me!



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, time to pay attention to ME!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

hahahaha... sweet...


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, my! I see you have a hostage situation to deal with! Have you tried offering ear scratching or belly rubs for a safe return of your loom?

I just love cats!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL. I love your picture. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

I love it, Kitty looks just like a cat I used to have.


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

how funny!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

That is too funny- I knitted and felted a cat bed for ours and cannot get him to set one foot in it and here is a cat that does not mind lying on spikes!!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

ptober said:


> That is too funny- I knitted and felted a cat bed for ours and cannot get him to set one foot in it and here is a cat that does not mind lying on spikes!!!


Yes, they have little feli e minds of their own! Molly also loves going into bags, cabinets, the refrigerator when the door is open...


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine likes to plop down in front of my computer screen and she sits right in the middle.


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

Now that is funny! What a beautiful cat with a bit of an attitude!
Hugs,
Darleen M.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks-- she is a cutie with a BIG attitude, I'm afraid!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Something Penny would do given the chance.
I put my wip in a box with no lid and she won't go in there. But when I have no wip, the looms go back in their cases and slip under the couch. Foiled every time - after almost 17 years and more ruined work than I want to remember, I've learned a trick or two.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Something Penny would do given the chance.
> I put my wip in a box with no lid and she won't go in there. But when I have no wip, the looms go back in their cases and slip under the couch. Foiled every time - after almost 17 years and more ruined work than I want to remember, I've learned a trick or two.


Aren't they so funny-- in an annoyingly charming sort of way!!


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

OMG...
after working in test and lessons all day I sure needed that pic for motivation. So like a kitty.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pksgirl said:


> OMG...
> after working in test and lessons all day I sure needed that pic for motivation. So like a kitty.


Yes! Molly also is extremely envious of my iPad and sits on it whenever she can!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to go looking for some equipment my cat hid on me today. I am loom knitting socks, and placed my row counter on my crochet hook. Got all my chores done for the day and this evening was going to do a couple of rows before retiring. Took me an hour to find it under my couch. Now i know i have to hide it from her. She is good at taking things off my desk and hiding them. lol


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

krankymax said:


> I had to go looking for some equipment my cat hid on me today. I am loom knitting socks, and placed my row counter on my crochet hook. Got all my chores done for the day and this evening was going to do a couple of rows before retiring. Took me an hour to find it under my couch. Now i know i have to hide it from her. She is good at taking things off my desk and hiding them. lol


Those kitties! What a little thief! Like kids, we have to try to stay one step ahead of them!


----------



## Kittin72 (Oct 28, 2011)

We knit and she purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to us


----------



## Kittin72 (Oct 28, 2011)

We knit and she purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to us


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

LoL It reminds me of our one cat. She always has this way of being right where you want to read, look at my Kindle Fire, or being so that I can't knit or crochet. She also likes to go in Cupboards, plastic bags, empty boxes,etc. She has to drink her water from the faucet, heavens knows she couldn't drink from a bowl! She likes to fetch and catch things when you throw them. She has to smell my Husbands food before he eats it! Figure that one out! She's very vocal and lets you know that she wants something and you have to guess what it is for that particular moment. I could go on and on. She's a very unusual and bright cat. I've had a lot of cats, but she takes the cake!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

ladyjayne said:


> LoL It reminds me of our one cat. She always has this way of being right where you want to read, look at my Kindle Fire, or being so that I can't knit or crochet. She also likes to go in Cupboards, plastic bags, empty boxes,etc. She has to drink her water from the faucet, heavens knows she couldn't drink from a bowl! She likes to fetch and catch things when you throw them. She has to smell my Husbands food before he eats it! Figure that one out! She's very vocal and lets you know that she wants something and you have to guess what it is for that particular moment. I could go on and on. She's a very unusual and bright cat. I've had a lot of cats, but she takes the cake!


Aren't they funny? Some people think dogs have more personality than cats do, but my cats are hilarious in their quirks and funny habits!


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

gotta love it!


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Too funny! My 9 month old kitten will jump into your plate if you are eating KFC mashed potatoes and gravy. Tries putting some in HER bowl...wants no part of that.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

lvsroses said:


> Too funny! My 9 month old kitten will jump into your plate if you are eating KFC mashed potatoes and gravy. Tries putting some in HER bowl...wants no part of that.


That is funny! Maybe she thinks she is a human!! It still sometimes cracks me up and sometimes annoys me when mine will pull the drinking straw right out of my drink to play with it. Doesn't matter that there are already had a dozen staws scattered through the living room.. She wants a "fresh" one every time! Grrr...


----------



## Andre (Dec 5, 2011)

could be kitty wants you to knit something for it, may a nice afghan?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Andre said:


> could be kitty wants you to knit something for it, may a nice afghan?


Possibly, so she can dig her sharp little claws into it !


----------

